# 2nd Annual Audi TT GTG, H2oi 2008



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.h2ointernational.com/
Its that time of year again... H2oI!! we had a great meet last year and I hope this year will be the same.
**DETAILS: 2nd annual Audi TT get together**
**Date ~ Saturday September 27th 2008
*Venue ~ Convention center parking lot. Ocean City, MD
*Time ~ 10:30am - 12/12:30pm.*
_This is a casual meet for all AUDI TT owners and enthusiasts_
Hope to see you all there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


























_Modified by VWdriver03 at 1:20 PM 8-17-2008_


_Modified by VWdriver03 at 1:47 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Sorry, but NO S4's!!!!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*








I thought S4's count as TT's because TT stands for Twin Turbo... right?


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Sorry, but NO S4's!!!!










Ha ha, I'll be sure not to make an appearance with mine like last year.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

i should be there as long as i dont register with dagball and it depends on when they are coming in anyway.....i will let you guys know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be there, so long as I'm not insanely stupid hungover from the night before.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_

Ha ha, I'll be sure not to make an appearance with mine like last year.

you ever decide if you comming this year? if not, I'm going to have to hang out with these crazy TT people because I don't know any other S4 peeps


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

I'm not going to be able to come. SO SAD. I've got a new job that will not permit me to take off time so soon. It will be the first time missing H2O since I've been going back in 2002. Sucks.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

bummer.
could someone link this over on AW?


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re:*

I'll try to be there ... although it seems awfully early for a sat morning.








driving this..


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vr6power !)*

well we might be out there a little later than 12:30. just depends on how the crowd feels.


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VWdriver03)*

I'm just lazy







.. I'll try my best to make it though


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Audi TT GTG, H2oi 2008 (VWdriver03)*

up


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

can't wait guys!!! i'm excited to meet you all in person.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

anyone else going down with Dagball????


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

see you there girl


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

will try to make it. if i end up going to H2O i'll def be there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_see you there girl

SWEET!!!!!! What section you staring out with....we will be the NJ leg, and my friend with a corrado will be with us to! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Annual Audi TT GTG, H2oi 2008 (VWdriver03)*

up


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: 2nd Annual Audi TT GTG, H2oi 2008 (VWdriver03)*

...hmmm ill maybe try 2 rememeber


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm an S4 guy now... can I come?
Thats my retired black roadster in the first pic.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_I'm an S4 guy now... can I come?
Thats my retired black roadster in the first pic.

of course


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

about 1 week until h2o!!!


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ so you can floss you new S4 to the TT crowd?
bah lucas! you and ryan!


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (.klipse)*

Not going to make it this year. Oh well.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (602crew)*

nah, my S4 is being pretty modest, not going to show her off too much. I did try and talk the local audi dealer into letting me bring their shiny new black R8 to show off but they were not really up for it


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

hopefully we don't have any rain for the gtg, see you all saturday!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

ugh, rain


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*








the first tt meet actually got me into tts and now i have one i wont be able to make it to the show this year... wth anyhooo post pics asap of the meet so i can see everything. i hope everyone has fun at the show!!! i know i had the time of my life last year


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

No photos?


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Missed this post...and I was staying right beside Hooters...drove past it everyday....my bad...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (02tt225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02tt225* »_No photos?

only 3 people showed up...it was not much of a G2G


----------



## Schr0eder (Aug 27, 2008)

I showed up. There was just two other cars there hahah. I took minibabes advice and went and got my car chipped by Unitronic after the meet.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Schr0eder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schr0eder* »_I showed up. There was just two other cars there hahah. I took minibabes advice and went and got my car chipped by Unitronic after the meet.

how did everything work out? do you like it?


----------



## Schr0eder (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_how did everything work out? do you like it?

It works great. I went with the Stage 1+. It was a little bit more expensive than REVO but its definatly worth it. Also i got my coils and new bumper in the monday after the show


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

cool im glad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i went with the stage 2


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

bringing this back... I know I've been out of the TT scene for awhile, but I figured maybe someone else would want to take over and organize it this year?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

there's another thread about it but there hasn't been a location or date picked yet


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

yea we made another thread..... but not really too sure where were doing it, its definatly going to be saturday evening at some point but we dont have a solid location yet.... hopefully more than 3 people show up haha


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

you are living in the past bro its 2009 ... check the calendar


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

No ur just not reading the thread thoroughly bro.... it was brought back to life


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

thats what new posts are for


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd definitely love to make the drive up however my car won't even be started on the build yet, maybe if this were the end of October I could make it lol


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_thats what new posts are for


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

I got a little weirded out when I started reading this myself since I started planning the GTG on the other thread... then I saw the year. Would it be better in at the AM at the show grounds or hotel parking lot in the evening?


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (brian_216)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian_216* »_I got a little weirded out when I started reading this myself since I started planning the GTG on the other thread... then I saw the year. Would it be better in at the AM at the show grounds or hotel parking lot in the evening?

hmmm that i dunno.... either or is good for me what does everyon else think


----------



## RogerSmith (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*

This meet should def be a done deal. Like to meet alot of you fellas on the east coast as I know we are sort of a rare breed. 
theres a few around Central PA, but mostly older gents that could care less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (RogerSmith)*

Damn, I wish I could get out of work for this, but there is no way I could make it this year







Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4537159
new thread. maybe we should have the title changed to 3rd anuual H20 TT GTG?


----------

